# Just in from the tint shop...



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Car looks so much nicer without a license plate on the front, I hate Ontario! *cries*

I like the headlight tint, I wonder if it would chip easily or not?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> Car looks so much nicer without a license plate on the front, I hate Ontario! *cries*
> 
> I like the headlight tint, I wonder if it would chip easily or not?


 
I'm so glad here in North Carolina that hideous front plate is NOT required!

I don't know how easily it might chip, but I had them apply it using a film, and not a spray on. That way, if it does get messed up, we can peel it off and redo it.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Sweeeet looking ride G-MAN!!! The tint Job looks great. From the front to the rear, you've got one nice looking ride. I hope to get mine tinted to at some point, probably next spring though. I'v ealways liked black tint on a white car, so we'll see. 

By the way, you're grass is fine looking too! Mine here in VA looks more like your concrete driveway


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

dacruze said:


> Sweeeet looking ride G-MAN!!! The tint Job looks great. From the front to the rear, you've got one nice looking ride. I hope to get mine tinted to at some point, probably next spring though. I'v ealways liked black tint on a white car, so we'll see.
> 
> By the way, you're grass is fine looking too! Mine here in VA looks more like your concrete driveway


Thanks man. I happened onto the shop that does all the tint for the dealerships in Greensboro, and they did a really good job...Black tint on white will pop for sure.

That fine looking grass is Zenith Zoysia. It loves the heat! It does need a dose of fertilizer at this point, will probably do it early September.

Hey, I'll be in SE Va this weekend...Williamsburg/Jamestown area....just in time for Irene!

If you cannot find a good shop in S Va, it may be worth your while to ride down and let Dedona do it for you!


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Mines booked in this morning, yours came up great.
I was interested in doing the headlights aswell. Is that 35% tint on the headlights too?
I'm going 20% all around


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks great! I'm wanting to do 35% all around too. I never considered the headlights. I might now. With the fog lights on, it's like having high beams.

How much did the tint set you back?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

looks really good...nice job


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

looks like my twin now!!! Nice man!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice. I have to agree with other comments, never actually considered getting the head lights done.. but **** does it make a difference! :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Whoa, the headlights are tinted too? wow! missed that!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Gman, I'm in VA beach, whatcha coming up for? (if you don't mind me asking.)


----------



## shamrockgal23 (Jul 26, 2011)

Tint looks good, I may do the same percentage although in IL we can't do front or the windshield. Never thought of doing the headlights although it looks great...may do my headlights too since it will look good with my white car.


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Looking real good! That's some shine you have on your car too! What kind of polish are you using? Beautiful!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Mines booked in this morning, yours came up great.
> I was interested in doing the headlights aswell. Is that 35% tint on the headlights too?
> I'm going 20% all around


It should be 35% on the headlights too...I told them to match everything to the legal limit, which is 35% in NC.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Looks great! I'm wanting to do 35% all around too. I never considered the headlights. I might now. With the fog lights on, it's like having high beams.
> 
> How much did the tint set you back?


The tint without doing the headlights was $499 using 35% film with a high heat rejection (80%) property. this included the sunroof.

When I got there I added the headlights onto the job and that ran another $150 so the total job was $650 out the door. These guys are the only ones that the dealers around here use, so they are the best. I can see NO flaws in their work so far and it looks to be top notch.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Very nice. I have to agree with other comments, never actually considered getting the head lights done.. but **** does it make a difference! :th_dblthumb2:


Yeah, it was a last minute decision to do the headlights...I figured, even though we cannot tint the windshield, that with all the rest tinted, the windshield would "Look" darker, as if it were tinted. So with all else looking tinted, I thought the headlights would not look all that good if they were their stock clear. I'm really happy with the look. 

I am thinking of going back and having the tails smoked to match. It just wasn't in the cards this morning...


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Gman, I'm in VA beach, whatcha coming up for? (if you don't mind me asking.)


We visit Busch Gardens 5-6 times per year....always buy season tickets. 
We love the area, and I love the food! Lots of great eating joints!


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks good! Ask em about the 70 for the Windshield. Its basically clear, but it is supposed to knock the rest of the heat out. 

Also, DO NOT ROLL THE WINDOWS DOWN FOR AT LEAST 3 DAYS!!!

The Crystalline is thicker than regular tint, and they warned me at the shop to make sure I gave it 3 minimum before rolling em down. 


Also, it will take a few days for the "funny" effect off the back window and the defroster to go away. You might see a bit of wavy there, but once it dries completely, it is perfectly clear.

Glad you like it, it really makes a difference on mine.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

tourbus1 said:


> Looking real good! That's some shine you have on your car too! What kind of polish are you using? Beautiful!


 
I only use stuff from these guys:

Car Wax, Car Polish, Auto Detail Supplies : CHEMICAL GUYS WHOLESALE AUTO DETAILING SUPPLIES CAR WASH PRODUCTS PROFESSIONAL CAR DETAIL SUPPLY FACTORY DIRECT

The shine on the Cruze is currently maintained using their Synthetic Quick Detailer and a MicroFiber cloth.

The weather has helped too...haven't had a rainy spell to generate a good dirty car yet!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Maybe do a little meet up this weekend? Out to lunch or something, with the families? Lol


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mikesus said:


> Looks good! Ask em about the 70 for the Windshield. Its basically clear, but it is supposed to knock the rest of the heat out.
> 
> I was wondering if there was anything that would work on the windshield to get the infrared blocked...that being the only thing that is passive.
> 
> ...


Now that the tint is done.....I have a line on a place in KVille that can probably do my custom embroidery in the headrests....will prolly stop by there after work this week and see if they can do what I want.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Maybe do a little meet up this weekend? Out to lunch or something, with the families? Lol


Might be a possibility, lots of things are hinging on this crazy weather right now....earthquake today, hurricane this weekend...go figure!LOL

I'll be popping in and out of the forums whilst we're on vacation though!


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

That looks nice. I typically don't like tint on headlights or tail lights, but this looks subtle. And window has nice touch to that body color. Fits very well. Wish I could legally get that window tint, but Ohio only allows 50% on front windows. And of course, nice no front plate. Dealer had bracket installed on mine before I got it. Again, STUPID OHIO!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ian_12 said:


> That looks nice. I typically don't like tint on headlights or tail lights, but this looks subtle. And window has nice touch to that body color. Fits very well. Wish I could legally get that window tint, but Ohio only allows 50% on front windows. And of course, nice no front plate. Dealer had bracket installed on mine before I got it. Again, STUPID OHIO!


Thanks Ian, 
They showed me different levels of head/tail light tint and man were some dark!

I wanted the overall tint level to match all way round and I am very pleased with the way it came out. I am going to go back and have the tail lights matched with the same subtle level of tint, probably in a coulple weeks...will post pics then


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Might be a possibility, lots of things are hinging on this crazy weather right now....earthquake today, hurricane this weekend...go figure!LOL
> 
> I'll be popping in and out of the forums whilst we're on vacation though!


How bad did you feel the quake? lol I was sitting on my couch and went,"Is that an earthquake?" and my wife stands up and says,"hmm I think it is" hahaha It wasn't really all that bad, just surprising... Well if you feel like hitting me up, I'll PM you my number. ccasion14:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

boats4life said:


> How bad did you feel the quake? lol ccasion14:


 
I didn't feel anything....I was sitting in my couch eating lunch when Moxie, our Black/Silver miniature schnauzer started barking (for no reason??).

There is an aquarium behind me and to the right over my shoulder. The TV was off and acting like a rear view mirror....All I saw was that the tv screen was oscillating back and forth. I got up and tried to figure out why....to no avail. I steadied it, and it restarted...WTH man! Anyway about 10 minutes later, my wife called and asked "did you feel the earthquake?" And all was clear. I saw the quake, but no, I didn't feel it!


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

shamrockgal23 said:


> Tint looks good, I may do the same percentage although in IL we can't do front or the windshield. Never thought of doing the headlights although it looks great...may do my headlights too since it will look good with my white car.



It looks like that depends on what % tint you are using. It appears that IL's tinting laws allow for different combinations.

http://www.tintcenter.com/laws/


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Thanks man. I happened onto the shop that does all the tint for the dealerships in Greensboro, and they did a really good job...Black tint on white will pop for sure.
> 
> That fine looking grass is Zenith Zoysia. It loves the heat! It does need a dose of fertilizer at this point, will probably do it early September.
> 
> ...


What dealership in Greensboro is that? Do they or you know of any legit dealerships or places that could do that good of a job here in VA?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> What dealership in Greensboro is that? Do they or you know of any legit dealerships or places that could do that good of a job here in VA?


 
The dealership I got my Cruze from was Bill Black Chevrolet in Greensboro.
They recommended me to Dedona Tint & Sound on Market Street here in Greensboro also.

Sorry, I know nothing about Va. dealerships, but you might ask around a few dealerships and see who does their tint work. Or make a road trip to Greensboro if you think it feasible!

If you google Dedona Tint and Sound, their website should come up!


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

shamrockgal23 said:


> Tint looks good, I may do the same percentage although in IL we can't do front or the windshield. Never thought of doing the headlights although it looks great...may do my headlights too since it will look good with my white car.


Great news, the Illinois law changed. You CAN tint all windows now except the windshield. One problem though, if you are in Chicago you may still get a ticket because they like to use "Home Rule" and not allow it even though state law says it's okay. They gotta make their money somehow, right?


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I need to get my windows tinted but am unsure as to how dark and so on to go, or what kind of tint. I mostly want it to not get in a scorching hot car and protect my leather. headlights look great tinted.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Macman said:


> I need to get my windows tinted but am unsure as to how dark and so on to go, or what kind of tint. I mostly want it to not get in a scorching hot car and protect my leather. headlights look great tinted.


Auto Window Tint Laws | TintCenter Window Tinting

I would get the darkest you legally can


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Macman said:


> I need to get my windows tinted but am unsure as to how dark and so on to go, or what kind of tint. I mostly want it to not get in a scorching hot car and protect my leather. headlights look great tinted.


 
I went as dark as legally allowed in NC, which is 35%. Also, ask for the highest heat rejection film....I could have went with the $250 film with 40% heat rejection or the $450 film with 80% heat rejection, both were a 35% legal limit film. I went with the 80% heat rejection and man was that $$$ well spent. 

I just got home from the shop again. In NC we cannot tint the windshield as a whole, BUT I was able to get a high heat rejection (same 80%) in a nearly clear film...it isn't clear, but appears nearly clear when contrasted with the rest of the car. Now the windshield rejects heat along with the rest of the car.

It was 88 degrees and sunny on the drive home. I drove home with no A/C. Now the car was warm inside, and the A/C would have felt good, but man what a difference!.....NO scorching interior!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

SeanM402 said:


> Auto Window Tint Laws | TintCenter Window Tinting
> 
> I would get the darkest you legally can


Problem is I can't have the rear too dark, I have bad vision and it's worse at night, so if the back is too dark, it could be a problem. @ Gman19, I want to get some sort of heat protection.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Macman said:


> Problem is I can't have the rear too dark, I have bad vision and it's worse at night, so if the back is too dark, it could be a problem. @ Gman19, I want to get some sort of heat protection.


Macman,
Heat protection is not dependent on how dark the tint is...if you can get to a good/reputable installer, you should be able to customize the tint level to your needs and also get maximum infrared/heat rejection. I will try and post a pic or 2 of my windshield tomorrow. When I do, notice that you cannot hardly tell the windshield is tinted (which is not legal in NC). I went with a nearly clear tint, but got the same heat rejection as the rest of the car.


----------

